# Help!! dropped tool down drain!



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

Ive got a problem. I went to tighten down a no caulk shower drain and the small tool that came with it fell into the 2" ptrap below. The trap is cast iron so my magnet will not get it out. Any ideas? Also, the trap has 2 45's to offset since the rough in was missed. just my luck


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

shop vac with some kind of flexible extension ?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

?????


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> shop vac with some kind of flexible extension ?


^^^^yep^^^^


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep shop vac


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

This:










+

This:










With a little bit of this:












_If_ the shop vac doesn't work.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

curtis2kul said:


> Ive got a problem. I went to tighten down a no caulk shower drain and the small tool that came with it fell into the 2" ptrap below. <SNIP> Put your magnet inside a piece of PEX, that way it won't try to grab the cast iron. If you grab the tool pull out the PEX and the magnet together.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Call this guy


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and buy a bulldog drain tool. Leave those supplied tools for Harry the Handyman


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Or call this guy


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It will come out the next time someone goes to get the hair out of the trap. :laughing:


----------

